# clamped fins on danio



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

I recently looked at one of my zebra danios and i noticed that its fins were all what i would call "folded down". I have heard that is caused by an illness and if htat is true than is there any way to repel it of get rid of the disease before it ends up killing my fish?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

any other symptoms?
Sometimes when at rest fish hold their fins together. IS the fish very active? Danios are constantly in motion.
Does it eat ok,how is its poo?
Does it have shimmy? Can it keep it's balance?
What are the water parameters?
How old is the tank?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

It has been very active and acting normal. The tank is about 6-7 months and i housed another fish that died about a month ago since then i haven't known about the fin. As i said it has been very active but is being chased around by the other zebra. The other zebra danio also chases him away from the food so only gets a little as it sinks. As for water parameters i don't know off the bat so i will do that now. 
Also i just did a water change yesterday.

What do you mean "does it have shimmy?"


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Water parameters

Ammonia: 0
pH:7.8
Nitrate:0
Nitrite:0
Alkalinity:300

Does this help?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

I have just looked into my tank and found that my other danio has clamped fins. Is this a contagious disease? It has been acting as active as could be and nothing elses has gone diferently. how can i stop this before it ends up getting to my other fish?


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

i'm not sure if this has anything to do with your fin problem, but the danio would get more food if you added several more danios to create a school. then there wouldn't be any individual fish being singled out for harassment.
Since you tank sound fairly young, you should add the danios slowly, or, if your lighting can support it, add some plants to help it go faster.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

I can't get anymore fish until i get my new tank which could anywhere from next week to next year. Is there any other way i could unclamp their fins?


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

just out of curiosity, why can't you add anything else? you said you had a 20, and correct me if i'm wrong, but currently it only has 2 zebras in it? if this is true, you have plenty of room for more, unless there is some other reason. Just wondering.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Acuatally i have a five gallon and i am planning to get a 20 gallon. And i know that a 5 gallon is not enough for the fish that i have, and i could never put more fish under that kind of stress. that is why i can't get more fish. plus it is a tall tank, not a long tank


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

ThatFishKid said:


> Since you tank sound fairly young, you should add the danios slowly, or, if your lighting can support it, add some plants to help it go faster.


My lighting is out. my bulb has been dead for a month or two and my family hasn't had time to pick me up another one so plants are out of the question for now.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

where are you located? I think I have extra hoods for a 10G lying around that can rest on top of the 5G tank. I may even have an extra 29G I can give or sell to you for dirt cheap.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

first of all, the ten gallon lids are probably too long and the wrong shape for the tank and i dan't know if my parents will let me buy a tank from you.
By the way When you say 29 gallon tank, do you mean a tank with filter and lighting or just the tank and i ned to buy everything else from another store. And can i see some pics of the tank and lids?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

As said on a other post, danios need space to swim. In a 5 tall they have no room to even be danios. They may just feel confined and unhappy. Shimmy is when the fish vibrates its whole body from side to side while staying in one spot. Once you have seen it you don't forget it.
clamping is often a sign of illness but not always.
For example 'flashing' can be a sign of ick but if the fish have stomach ache or a just plain annoyed about something they will also flash.
It shows something is wrong but not necessarily illness.
Anyway I bet the danios are unhappy because of the space; they also are quite annoying to each other and other fish when not kept in large enough groups. The cat fish also need space to swim. They like to go to the top of the tank for air and they like to swim distance.
5 gallons is really too small for much more than a few guppies and a betta.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

How long do i have to get a larger tank before they end up dead.

Also my catfish are acting normal and don't have clamped fins

Could my cat always staring at them and swatting at the glass cause the stress as well


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

yes. My fish know the difference between me and my grandkids. When i enter the room they swim to the front of the tank, when the kids are here they stay behind the plants.
They frighten easy.


----------

